# Thinking of switching to Dish Network



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Few questions: Are the RSN's included in the Turbo packages?
Also, how easy is it to set up the Dish Network dishes for tailgating? And can you use an older dish with the new hd receivers. I've set up Directv for tailgating with easy and I'm guessing Dish is the same. What is the current dish they are using?


----------



## iamnotherbert (Mar 9, 2009)

bjohn34 said:


> Few questions: Are the RSN's included in the Turbo packages?


Yes, if you add the local channels to your package.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Locals have nothing to do with RSN's.

RSN's are included in the Turbo Silver and above packages.

Not sure but I believe Turbo Bronze does not include RSN's.

RSN's are on either 129 or 61.5 depending on your location.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

It is my understanding that you only receive the RSN for your area, not all RSN's. Multi-sport pack is required to receive all the RSN's plus the appropriate Dish package (silver or better?).


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Planning on getting the Turbo silver if I do change. Still wondering what dish I would need if I was to tailgate. I would be using a vip 612 or 211. Can those receivers be used as "signal meters"? My Directv Hr10-250 had a on screen meter that made it easy to know when I had found the satellite. What dish would I need? 500 work? Or do I need the 1000. I plan on watching Espn, Big Ten and locals all in HD. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

ESPN in all forms is in HD on 129, so is BIG 10, not sure about locals


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

if the receiver is leased, it cannot be taken outside the home.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> if the receiver is leased, it cannot be taken outside the home.


I believe you can receive a waiver. http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Dishnetwork/Receivers/Proof_of_Ownership_Form[2].pdf


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> if the receiver is leased, it cannot be taken outside the home.


:uglyhamme I just don't know what to say to that.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

bjohn34 said:


> Planning on getting the Turbo silver if I do change. Still wondering what dish I would need if I was to tailgate. I would be using a vip 612 or 211. Can those receivers be used as "signal meters"? My Directv Hr10-250 had a on screen meter that made it easy to know when I had found the satellite. What dish would I need? 500 work? Or do I need the 1000. I plan on watching Espn, Big Ten and locals all in HD. Thanks for the help.


You would need a 1000.2 dish.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks, BattleZone.


----------



## xmodrelic (May 4, 2009)

bjohn34 said:


> Few questions: Are the RSN's included in the Turbo packages?
> Also, how easy is it to set up the Dish Network dishes for tailgating? And can you use an older dish with the new hd receivers. I've set up Directv for tailgating with easy and I'm guessing Dish is the same. What is the current dish they are using?


Im still new to dish and sat in general but just to add my 2cents, If you looking for the better HD pq stay with DTV. Dish is cheaper, but when I compare the two you get what you pay for.

Also they tout their boxes as the "most advanced" but its just a gimmick to sell you dvr's with less tuners per tv which save dish money. There's plenty of reasons to have Dish but not for home theater apps.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

xmodrelic said:


> Im still new to dish and sat in general but just to add my 2cents, If you looking for the better HD pq stay with DTV. Dish is cheaper, but when I compare the two you get what you pay for.
> 
> Also they tout their boxes as the "most advanced" but its just a gimmick to sell you dvr's with less tuners per tv which save dish money. There's plenty of reasons to have Dish but not for home theater apps.


He's talking about tailgating....the difference in PQ between the two is irrelevant in this situation. I totally disagree that you get what you pay for when you compare Dish and Direct......you make it sound like Direct is far superior...I strongly disagree.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

finniganps said:


> He's talking about tailgating....the difference in PQ between the two is irrelevant in this situation. I totally disagree that you get what you pay for when you compare Dish and Direct......you make it sound like Direct is far superior...I strongly disagree.


I kind of agree. The same people that say DIRECTV HD is better than DISH HD, refuse to recognize the fact that FIOS is better than DIRECTV. The bottom line is all providers have below average HD. I've seen real HD (http://www.dvs.de/products/video-systems/cine4k.html). None of the providers come close. In fact, blu-ray does not even come close. I may be switching to DISH if Travel HD does not launch within the first wave of new D12 HD.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> if the receiver is leased, it cannot be taken outside the home.


Not true. You can have one leased receiver in an RV. Or two owned receivers (not that that's relevant to this topic, but thought I'd put it in there). Those are the official business rules on that anyway.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

xmodrelic said:


> Im still new to dish and sat in general but just to add my 2cents, If you looking for the better HD pq stay with DTV. Dish is cheaper, but when I compare the two you get what you pay for.
> 
> Also they tout their boxes as the "most advanced" but its just a gimmick to sell you dvr's with less tuners per tv which save dish money. There's plenty of reasons to have Dish but not for home theater apps.


Don't you mean, Dish has a tuner limit, for the house for leased equipment?
Dish has as many or more built in turners per TV 2 Sat and 1 OTA Tuner. Only time you need a addon on module with Dish, is if you want 2 OTA tuners, vs 1 OTA. Dish will limit how many Recievers it will lease, but reciever vs Reciever each running a single TV, Dish ViP's are head and shoulders more advanced then Direct, in functions.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

xmodrelic said:


> Im still new to dish and sat in general but just to add my 2cents, If you looking for the better HD pq stay with DTV. Dish is cheaper, but when I compare the two you get what you pay for.
> 
> Also they tout their boxes as the "most advanced" but its just a gimmick to sell you dvr's with less tuners per tv which save dish money. There's plenty of reasons to have Dish but not for home theater apps.


Sounds like someone has no clue on how to use the equipment. To be fair if all I ever used was stone age equipment I might have a problem using the latest and greatest too. 
Then again it does come with a nice thick user guide.


----------



## ljr01 (Mar 6, 2008)

I carry a 1000.2 and a portable stand around in my RV all Winter and setup in a new location every 2 weeks. With a little practice. no biggie. A decent meter makes it even easier.


----------

